# Travelling for up to 3 months at time in Europe



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi

We are approaching a time when we will be able to spend a lot more time particularly in Europe

We do not have aspirations for extensive time travelling and the plan is to travel for up to 3 months at a time then return home for a spell before doing the same thing again

What I was wondering is if anybody has any lists that they have produced that covers all the things that we will possibly need to consider. Rather than reinvent the wheel if somebody has gone through the thought process before it will save time in thinking about it to much

We have travelled to France an Spain previously so we are not novices but trips have only been for a maximum of 3 weeks at a time

One final thing ur first trip will be in the summer probably returning in October. What we would then like to do is to be away for Christmas. Any suggestions of where to go where it will be hot and the best way of getting there vin the winter

Hope somebody can help

Regards

Paul


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I will keep an eye on this thread as, if plans to sell our business come to fruition, we will have more time for travelling for long periods.

we'll be looking at autumn through to spring though as we have sport commitments over summer in the UK.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

Hi

Have done a few long trips. I don't really have a list but....

1) Have a mobile that works overseas - depending where you are going, THREE might be a good bet as free to roam in several countries such as Italy and Austria

2) Take photocopies of all documentation - passport, driving licence, tax disc, insurance, log book etc etc. Keep a couple of copies with you and leave a copy of each at home with a friend or relative.

3) Sort out your money - a fee free debit or credit card is a must for long trips and will save you a fair bit of money in bank charges - this is my comparison article here

4) Make sure all your paperwork is valid before you go - MOT, taxed etc.

5) Good quality maps

6) A note of bank holidays overseas - some sites get very busy on certain public holidays.

That's it from me, everything else can be solved en route - such as "forgotten the kettle" etc

Russell


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi 
very important to remember warm clothes either end of summer. We got caught out last year with snow in Spain in late April. Carrefour cheap track suits helped out but not very stylish


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Paul

Strangely enough I was filing a pamphlet from the UK pensions people and happened to notice that UK pensioners are required to inform the government if they are leaving the country for more than 3 months.

I cannot imagine what they would do if you said 'Destination Unknown' - probably blow a computer fuse :roll:  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A few from me that come to mind...

Food/provisions wise there isn't much stocking up needed that you can't get abroad so I wouldn't worry too much about that.

At least 2 to 3 months before you go get the following sorted... 

Make sure all your insurances like Travel, Buildings, Home contents etc will still cover you for the extended period in good time before your trip.

If possible bring motorhome tax/insurance/mot etc into line so they don't expire while you are away, this would also apply to any other vehicles you own to safe any hassles trying to renew while away, or arrange for family to renew while away.

If you are on medications, check with your doctor in good time about arranging a 3 months supply, also try to build up a surplus from current prescriptions before you go just in case of supply problems.

Make sure your EHIC card doesn't expire while you're away.

Pete


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Stick everything you can on Direct debit, utilities, credit card, TV licence etc . We did this and were amazed at the small amount of post we came back to. That's the worst bit, a huge pile of bills/junk mail etc. when you walk back in the door knackered.

Other than that gas usage should be considered.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Would like to suggest taking English tea bags and frozen English bacon.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you don't already use it, learn about online banking. It makes paying bills that aren't already on direct debit much easier. Also allows you to transfer money to family etc if required.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cant really add much to that list.

Our trips are usually 3 to 6 months in length.

Getting online and communicating is key for me otherwise I couldnt do it. Toggle sim for calls and mobile data (small amounts). My main business vodafone number is diverted to the toggle number so incoming calls are then free.

directional wifi antenna from www.motorhomewifi.com

Halifax Clarity credit card paid off each month automatically from current account. Pay for everything on the credit card and it offers the best commercial rate of exchange and no charges.

www.campingcar-infos.com for stopovers and POI for sat nav.

Give a trusted neighbour the keys to check the house out move post etc.

Thats it. Piece of cake.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We've done a few tours over several months and I would ditto the remarks above and add a few more.

Look at getting a good sat nag, TomTom do good European coverage. I assume you've got aires books and ACSI card books for sites and such.

What gas have you onboard? Calor is virtually non-existent over the Channel so you will need to equip for an alternative. I would highly recommend a re-fillable option, either cylinders or underslung tank.

Check your house insurance allows you to be away for more than 30 days. Many bog standard policies don't cover you for more than that. Get your central heating checked so you know the house will have some form of heating whilst you are away, especially over Winter.

Is your van alarmed? There are times you might be leaving it on an wire or shop car park and you will have all your worldly goods onboard. A couple of small walkie talkies are a good idea then one of you can go into the shops and the other stays in the van, but you are still in touch.

Don't have a set itinerary where you have to be in a certain place by a certain time. You will see lots of things as you poodle along and will want to stop. You will also meet people who will tell you about places and things of interest.

Remember your budget! It's not like a two week jaunt where if required you can batter the plastic. You will need to spend like you do at home. Eating out a lot is very expensive so cook stuff in the van as much as possible. On our last 5 month tour we only ate out 7 times, at the most, and they were when we met up with friends.

Some of these are basics of course and you might be aware of some, if not all of them but some people might be reading this who haven't been abroad for a long tour before.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

All excellent advice.
I would like to add that you should go on several short trips including a Motorhome Show.
Each short trip you will add a few items that you could have used on the previous trip. At the Motorhome Show you can add whatever you may need, all from one visit. Finally, after several trips, if you have any essentials that you have not used, kick them out.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Annsman said:


> A couple of small walkie talkies are a good idea then one of you can go into the shops and the other stays in the van, but you are still in touch.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can just imagine how this would work in our van

Me in the van. "Fat controller to Red Leader (Mrs D) are you receiving me over?"

Red Leader - "Sigh. Yes, over."

Fat Controller - "Have you got the Leffe and Morbier yet"

Red Leader - "For goodness sake YES!"

Fat Controller - "Mousse de Canard?"

Red Leader - "YES!"

Fat Controller - "Brie de Meax and some of the crisps I like?"

Red Leader - "FFS! It takes hours to go around a French Supermarket and ill be here all afternoon if you dont shut up"

Fat Controller "Is that affirmitive on the Brie and Crisps Red Leader?"

Red Leader "ARGGGGHHHH FFFFFFFFFU**K OFFFF"!

Fat Controller "Your supposed to say over and out"

Cant see it working somehow.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of small walkie talkies are a good idea then one of you can go into the shops and the other stays in the van, but you are still in touch.
> ...


Hey up.

Never got your radio. VHF operators licence eh!....

If you said over and out they would laugh you out of the building..

It is over or out it can't be both together..

Ray ..........RYA VHF radio instructor....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Annsman said:
> ...


*P*apa *O*scar!


----------



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Thank you*

many thanks for all the responses

Any suggestions for a location for Christmas

Looking for the best weather and ideally on the coast

Regards

Paul


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you havent got a Kindle Get One; If You Have, Take It With You. 

Games to play with your other half (no don't go there  ) I Mean Scrabble, rummikub, Cards Etc Etc


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Some fab advice here. Defo sort your gas - that was our worst problem. Also, defo get a Kindle - swapping books with other motorhomers was good, but I read too quickly and we met too few English folks at times (and if you get a Kindle you can buy my book - see bottom of post :wink: :wink: ).

We managed to get to southern Greece for Christmas and had a great time on a campsite at Gythio (Gythian Bay Camping) where there were motorhomers of various nationalities. We had a lovely time and organised a beach BBQ with other campers (see our blog for more details - Charlie Dog Blog Christmas

Oh, remembering it has made me all jealous now. Wish we were doing it again. Have a great time.

Lesley


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Annsman said:
> ...


Ray

The distinction,which is how it possibly developed, was even more important when operating HF SSB (that is High-Frequency, Single-Side-Band, i.e only one transmitter can talk/transmit at one time - Double-Side-Band was different)

Full HF licences for SSB (for Marine or Aviation) were difficult to acquire. Restricted HF ( for stabilised HF and DSB were easier) I still have mine somewhere - the Aviation ones never expired.

We used to be able to sit on the tarmac in Rhodes, call BT's HF station in UK - BT knew us well so all we had to do was ask for 'Monarch Ops' and we got 'patched' through to our Operations Control. Solved many a 'slot' problem and saved thousands of pounds - priceless.

Geoff


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

barryd said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of small walkie talkies are a good idea then one of you can go into the shops and the other stays in the van, but you are still in touch.
> ...


Have you got our van bugged Barry? I only ask because we did have the very same conversation apart from the omission of Pain aux Chocolat and because I don't drink replace the beer with Coke!

I have tried, tried and tried again to get Ann to use the correct radio procedure and spell things using the correct phonetic alphabet. Neither seem to be going in, despite an hour long lecture on the subject of the importance of correct radio procedure. It's like trying herd cats. Pointless! I don't know why I take her, well there are one or two reasons but it is very stressful when she's saying "P for perfume instead of P-Papa, etc. How hard is it?


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Re Christmas.
We were on our second extended trip in 2008 and booked on to a Caravan Club rally at La Manga (Spain). We'd never been on a rally of any kind and thought if we didn't like it we'd just leave but it was great. 
It was fun and friendly and although we've never been on a rally since we might do at some time if we feel we'd like the company.
We started out in November and travelled through a very wet and cold France from Calais and went to Roses for our first stop in Spain. A lovely and interesting town - sunny but minus temps. The problem was that we only had Calor and although we survived changed to Gaslow as soon as we got back in March.
we went on through the Costas and found some lovely campsites, visited Valencia, Barcelona and Granada and a lot of places in between. It was only when we got to Torremilinos that the worst of the Spanish costas became apparent so we moved on.
A good alternative we've been told is to go to Santander and do norther Spain and Portugal.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Caxton FX Card instead of bundles of cash and cards - essential, I don't go without it.... but..... it doesn't work in automated fuel pumps and toll booths abroad.
Bd..
Playa Tropicana.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Our sevdn month, three month and one month trips ar edetailed on our blog...

see site address below 

Paul1302


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Christmas

Anywhere on the med coast between Denia and Malaga is good for weather but Mazarron to Cabo de Gata tends to be the driest, although the weather varies from year to year obviously. The Algarve is good too but can be a bit wetter. The warmest place will be Morocco.

Get the ACSI camping book for campsites, this gives you discounted rates. 

We usually get the ferry from Portsmouth to Le Havre and then drive through France but we are getting the ferry from Poole to Santander this Saturday - unless it gets cancelled again due to the weather (we were due to sail last Saturday 8th).

Christine


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We spent the winter one year on a lovely little Spanish site near Las Negras, in the Cabo de Gata National Park. Very dry area and so seems very tempting again this year. It has a shop for essentials but not much else.


----------



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Thank you*

Many thanks to everybody for your help

Some excellent sugestions so we can now start planning

Regards

Paul


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I would get a SOG fitted - no worries then about buying stuff to put in the loo, you can empty at every opportunity without wasting 
the additive, and if you tip it down a loo (best if you're not observed, then no-one gets upset) you know that if it's a septic tank and not main drainage that you won't kill all the (friendly for that purpose) bacteria.

And a copy of Camperstop - covers most of Europe.

And a laptop or tablet with a copy of Autoroute on it - great for planning where you are going and street level mapping which you can view as a map, which you can't do with the same info on your sat-nav.

We are planning to go to Sicily for Christmas next (no, this!) year, after rave accounts from friends who have been there three years in a row. 

Sat-nav must be able to work with coordinates


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Make sure your house insurance, MH insurance, health insurance will cover you while you are away.

Make sure your EHIC card is valid.

Get a decent credit card like Nationwide select, which gives you commission free purchases abroad. Arrange a direct debit to pay it off every month.

Get everything you can on direct debit or standing order, and use online banking.

Turn off your mains water, drain the cold tank if you have one, and leave you CH on with the thermostat set to 12C.
Ask a neighbour to keep an eye on the house while you are away.

Pack a corkscrew.


----------

